# Morphing tutorial Photoshop (Fake faces Easy steps)



## vijaythefool (Mar 24, 2005)

Look at the images below...its sania mirza and Meera jasmine (personal fav's)

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/saniao.jpg
*Sania*



*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/saniajasmine.jpg
*modified*


*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/saniajasmine1.jpg
*hair color still modified*



So here is how to make it


Tools that comes handy...
smudge tool. blur tool,color balance (ctrl+b), levels (ctrl+l),and .....

1.Copy, paste the image and use free transform to match the size.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/1.JPG
2.cut out the background using eraser including the neck ,leaving the hair.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/2.JPG
3.Use color balance (ctrl+b) to adjust the color.If it dosent blend the face well u will have to use air brush on LAYER MASK.Still if it dosent match find a new base..
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/3.JPG
4.Hey see the hair color diffrence(3rd image from top).i ve done a layer mask.. just a new layer soft light... mask.and air brush with black color to darken the hair color..delete around the image to match the color again.. 


If have got any blending problems just post it here . i ll try to get more blending methods...ITS ALL ABOUT BLENDING ...


----------



## Tux (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice work DUDE. But one can ezly tell
the foto is fake. A little bit of more 
modification wouldd d o  it.


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 25, 2005)

make it more clear .. like which area exactly ...as i said its all abt perfect blending


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow , I was really waiting for such tutorial. But I guess you can still work on it and make it look more realistic!!
Keep posting...............I shall follow this thread


----------



## ~* nui *~ (Mar 31, 2005)

cool,thx


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes dude it can be made more reallistic but .. more methods are left out to try for blending. Just tell me wht u see making it odd on the very first look and ill try my best with another blending method.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 31, 2005)

Some of us are really dumb in Photoshop ....like me! So I request you to be clear as to how you are using these tools and where are they present. I mean you told that we need blur tool and some other tools, please tell us in which menu they are  located so that it become easy to understand!!!!!


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 31, 2005)

u can get the blur tool from the tools just press "r" and ull get it selected
and in the same icon just mouse down and ull get smudge tool and sharpen tool. 

free transform (ctrl+T) or edit-->free transform(check out transform too)

Color balance (ctrl+B) or Image-->Adjustments-->color balance



Hope u are familiar with the layers . on layer right click ull get the blending options and inside ull find many other just try out all of them one by one those come very handy

(Versoin ps cs)


----------



## Tux (Mar 31, 2005)

Im not telling bout the clearty. The face is clear my friend. At first look the color of neck and face mismatches.


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 31, 2005)

Thx Tux . i find its the skin diffrence in both making it diffrent .
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/morph/saniajasmine1.jpg
i hope it can be corrected.ill post the image if corrected


----------



## eureca_eureca (Apr 14, 2005)

Can u post the rest u have mentioned reguarding blending ? to make the color similar .


----------



## Tux (Apr 20, 2005)

When will u post the corrected one VIJAY


----------



## Tux (Apr 22, 2005)

i TRIED TO mORPH britney'S FACE BUT DIDN'T TURN OUT TO BE VERY GOOD

*img259.echo.cx/img259/6854/sania1xw.th.jpg


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 22, 2005)

Well tux its a must the base image match the other . britney has got a lot of light on her face.. while trying to correct that it will cause a lot of diffrence by the time. try using different faces .. may be ur luck willl let u


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 22, 2005)

Try my tutorial....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18524


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 22, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Try my tutorial....
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18524



nikhil ur base is perfect man . need more tricks to clean up face iam working on one il post as soon as possible.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Apr 23, 2005)

please tell me which photoshop version should be used to try all 

i mean i want to use the lowest version because my computer is slow and memory is only 256 mb

also help me in designing this 
read it here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19085


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 23, 2005)

Use the latest version 8.

High RAM is only required when U are working with large files...


----------



## Tux (Apr 24, 2005)

comment plz

*img253.echo.cx/img253/6093/sania20lg.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice... But the area between the forehead and the hair looks blurry/brushed... And Britney is looking more to the left side...


----------



## Tux (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually it was done to hide her blonde hair.
ill correct it


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 24, 2005)

TUX its horrible !    why dont u use some other body that suits her 

keep trying buddy , dont ever give up


----------



## Tux (May 13, 2005)

OK! I hv removed it??


----------



## vijaythefool (May 14, 2005)

Tux consider sending a pm and dont spam in here,
 this tut is such a simple one no one needs to copy this .


----------

